
PoC or GTFO 15 [pdf] - jaybosamiya
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo15.pdf
======
TeMPOraL
> _" Technical Note: This file, pocorgtfo15.pdf, is valid as PDF document and
> as a ZIP file of the relevant source code. Those of you who have laser
> projection equipment supporting the ILDA standard will find that this issue
> can be handily projected by your laser beams."_

So this file is a PDF that's also a ZIP, and the archive contains - among
other things - a song in MP3, and another PDF that's _also_ a Git repo. Oh,
and the whole bundle is supposedly laser-projector-compatible (that fact I
can't verify - I have no access to such equipment).

I love this <3.

~~~
FreakLegion
Issue 10 is my all-time favorite:

> _The polyglot file pocorgtfo10.pdf is valid as a PDF, as a ZIP file, and as
> an LSMV recording of a Tool Assisted Speedrun (TAS) that exploits Pokémon
> Red in a Super GameBoy on a Super NES. The result of the exploit is a chat
> room that plays the text of PoC‖GTFO 10:3. Run it in LSNES with the Gambatte
> plugin, the Japanese version of the Super Game Boy ROM and the USA /Europe
> version of Pokémon Red._

~~~
Bartweiss
This is genuinely brilliant. Thanks for sharing.

For anyone who wants to read the back issues:
[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/)

~~~
xorbyte
Back issues are always included in the current issue, hence the zip. Keep
recursing that way (or use binwalk)

------
semi-extrinsic
The good pastor Laphroaig preaches:

If the 0day in your familiar pastures dwindles, despair not! Rather, bestir
yourself to where programmers are led astray from the sacred Assembly, neither
understanding what their programming languages compile to, nor asking to see
how their data is stored or transmitted in the true bits of the wire. For
those who follow their computation through the layers shall gain 0day and pwn,
and those who say “we trust in our APIs, in our proofs, and in our memory
models and need not burden ourselves with confusing engineering detail that
has no scientific value anyhow” shall surely provide an abundance of 0day and
pwnage sufficient for all of us.

------
j_s
No Starch Press is taking orders for a limited print edition.

[https://www.nostarch.com/gtfo](https://www.nostarch.com/gtfo)

 _Estimated availability August 2017_

 _Consistent with the journal 's quirky, biblical style, this book comes with
all the trimmings: a leatherette cover, ribbon bookmark, bible paper, and
gilt-edged pages. The book features more than 80 technical essays from
numerous famous hackers_

[https://twitter.com/billpollock/status/874403109677748226](https://twitter.com/billpollock/status/874403109677748226)

~~~
zeitg3ist
It seems like a beautiful edition, I'd like to buy it. However, shipping to
Europe costs almost as much as the actual book (25$). Are there other sites
that sell it? My local Amazon usually has most No Starch books in stock, but I
can't find this one.

~~~
mentat
They're distributing at DEFCON if you know anyone going.

~~~
billpollock
We'll have the book in wider distribution after Defcon. If we don't sell out
of them.

------
theEXTORTCIST
From the PDF: "Bitrot will burn libraries with merciless indignity that even
Pets Dot Com didn’t deserve. Please mirror don’t merely link! pocorgtfo15.pdf
and our other issues far and wide, so our articles can help fight the coming
flame deluge. We like the following mirrors.
[https://unpack.debug.su/pocorgtfo/](https://unpack.debug.su/pocorgtfo/) "
[https://pocorgtfo.hacke.rs/](https://pocorgtfo.hacke.rs/)
[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/)
[https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/](https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/)

------
Retr0spectrum
The server seems to be under fairly heavy load, more download options listed
here:
[https://archive.org/details/pocorgtfo15](https://archive.org/details/pocorgtfo15)
(Try the torrent)

Other mirrors:

[https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo15.pdf](https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo15.pdf)

~~~
diggan
Also published over IPFS as QmSYPTz9Eg2HyStSzVtiyUzehPDT1J9LEenBqt3TpFLRrD

You can see the filelisting directly in the browser here:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmSYPTz9Eg2HyStSzVtiyUzehPDT1J9LEenBqt3...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmSYPTz9Eg2HyStSzVtiyUzehPDT1J9LEenBqt3TpFLRrD)

Edit: decided to mirror all of them, provided in
QmcLWK1R4KK7mDwSDwAm5Ny5gs185vgMpXbnbWbxp44Dvm -
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmcLWK1R4KK7mDwSDwAm5Ny5gs185vgMpXbnbWb...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmcLWK1R4KK7mDwSDwAm5Ny5gs185vgMpXbnbWbxp44Dvm)

~~~
TeMPOraL
To those who know how to use IPFS - how do I make it so that my computer
mirrors those files with this hash?

~~~
diggan
Run this command while the IPFS daemon is running:

$ ipfs pin add QmcLWK1R4KK7mDwSDwAm5Ny5gs185vgMpXbnbWbxp44Dvm

It'll start downloading and then seed about 700 MB of data as long as you have
the daemon running.

------
nstj
What a wonderful publication. Reminds me of the Internet pre-2000. Fun times,
and kudos to you if you are a PoC || GTFO contributor/publisher and reading
this.

------
fifnir
WCoG||GTFO (Working Code on GitHub)

~~~
zellyn
Apparently, the PDF is _also_ it's own git repo. (This is normal for
POC||GTFO.)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Not the main PDF. If you unzip (!) the main PDF, you get the copy of the "Git
as PDF" article in its own separate file (PDFGitPolyglot.pdf), and that latter
file you can use as a git repo.

    
    
      $ git clone PDFGitPolyglot.pdf testrepo
      Cloning into 'testrepo'...
      Receiving objects: 100% (432/432), 622.40 KiB | 0 bytes/s, done.
      Resolving deltas: 100% (270/270), done.
    

Within the repo you can find the raw PDF, and all the source files for that
PDF (including .tex article) and scripts for turning it into a git repo.

~~~
AckSyn
I've never seen this done before, and I'm in awe.

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
When zellyn said this is normal for PoC||GTFO, they weren't kidding.

[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/)
(Click "Spoiler" for some of the old ones)

~~~
michaf
If you are interested in polyglot files like this, have a look at the work of
[0] (who was probably directly involved in this particular release).

[0] [https://twitter.com/angealbertini](https://twitter.com/angealbertini)

------
philh
(0x15 suggests the 21st or 22nd issue, but the intro says it's only the
sixteenth.)

 _edit: title 's been fixed, this is no longer relevant_

~~~
my_ghola
If there was an issue 0x0, would it be the First issue or the Zeroth issue?

~~~
ESultanik
[https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/#0x00](https://www.sultanik.com/pocorgtfo/#0x00)

------
philipov
When they thought of the name, I wonder if any thought was given to the
alternate reading of PoC as "People of Color"

~~~
CiPHPerCoder
PoC has stood for "Proof of Concept" for a long time, so probably not.

It is amusing to read it as "People of Color || GTFO" as a statement demanding
racial equality in companies' hiring practices.

~~~
sillysaurus3
There's actually a way to get that. Use work-hire tests.

Work hire tests are anonymous and unbiased. Either candidates can do the work,
or they can't.

You have to set it up so that the work-hire test is all that matters, though,
which ~nobody does.

~~~
jnty
They're not necessarily unbiased or even anonymous (in a meaningful way). The
problem which is set might somehow favour applicants from certain backgrounds.
The language used might be unnecessarily complex or use local idioms. The
comments and variable names might betray the candidate as a non-native (but
perfectly proficient) English speaker. If the candidate uses company hardware,
the keyboard may be set to a different layout to what the candidate is used
to.

There are lots of ways any test which (ostensibly) aims to test raw ability
can be very biased indeed. A lecturer of mine once told a story about a
horrible experience he had during an exam trying to whisper an explanation of
the rules of Checkers to a student who was from a country where the game was
rarely played - the possibility hadn't even crossed his mind.

Declaring the interview style you use as "unbiased" from the start seems like
a great way to get complacent and have large amounts of bias creep in
unnoticed.

~~~
sillysaurus3
What are some ways to counter this effect?

~~~
tbrownaw
Be intimately familiar with, and fully accepting of and comfortable with,
every culture that applicants may potentially come from.

Or, explicitly require / assume that all applicants be fully familiar with
your culture.

Or, define an industry standard artificial culture - whether implicit or
explicit - and require everyone on both sides to be familiar with it. This
could include things like suits and golf for execs, hoodies and beer for
techies, social justice activism for webdevs, etc...

------
module0000
Did anyone else read PoC as point of control? The IT seems to be draining out
of my immediate mindset.

edit: added link to what I thought PoC was in this context:
[https://marketdelta.com/how-to-plot-and-trade-naked-pocs-
poi...](https://marketdelta.com/how-to-plot-and-trade-naked-pocs-point-of-
control/)

~~~
loopbit
"Trade naked PoCs"... Not sure exactly what it is but it sounds dirty.

;)

~~~
module0000
Naked PoC's mean that if there was a particular price in a
stock/future/whatever that had more volume done at it than any other price for
the day...it's "naked" the next day until the price returns to it.

EG... if today APPL traded at $105 for more shares than any other price, and
tomorrow the price is $106, we would say the naked PoC is $105 until it was
revisited.

